# V10 Feature: One Pedal Driving, new in 2019.36.1



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This morning was a fun commute. 16 miles, 27 MPH avg speed, 3 stop signs, 21 stop lights, 8 miles of it on the Dallas Tollway. 

NOT ONE BRAKE PEDAL, until the end, which doesn't count in my opinion.

I had a goal to make it to work without using the brake pedal and I made it. I drove a little more cautiously, gave myself a little more distance to the car in front of me, but it can and does work. 

I'll admit I did use the brake pedal one time, but it was only as I parked. I reported yesterday that I had not needed the brake when switching between forward and reverse. That was different this morning. I always pull through the parking spot I choose and go past the line a few feet. I then back up just to leave 6 inches or so between the car and the line. When I pulled through this morning, the car stopped and went to hold, I tried to change to reverse, but it would not and in fact presented a message I needed to press the brake. So I did. That was the only time during the whole commute. It slowed, stopped and went to hold at all other times using only the accelerator.

I'll note as I did yesterday, backing up is going to be the hard part to get used to with this. Your speed typically stays low and the regen is fairly high. Lef off the pedal and you stop vs rolling as I'd been used to.

The whole commute was nice as I started off with Scheduled Departure, which is really two more different options to me, I'll add thoughts on those in their own thread(s).


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

This, for me, is a very exciting feature. I can’t wait to play with it!


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

I just got back from my maiden voyage with hold mode. It takes no time to get used to the new behaviors. I had hoped for this option since the beginning and for the most part it lived up to my expectations.

I did use the brake a few times, but only due to user error:

When I started out, I didn’t think hold mode made any difference at all and used the brake, but realized quicky that it was not enabled. Several posters mentioned that it is enabled by default. In my case at least, it was only enabled for the active profile at the time of the upgrade, which would be Easy Entry.  I can’t imagine that’s the intentional behavior, regardless this is a heads up to everyone to check the setting before heading out.

I used the brake twice coming to a full stop when I didn’t anticipate having to stop. Force of habit.

I used the brake backing into the garage (something we always do because of how we charge) because I didn’t want to risk a close encounter with the back wall. I was moving so slowly that I’m sure it would have stopped on its own but I wasn’t comfortable taking the risk. Time will heal that one. Regardless, I agree with the other posters who wrote that they would prefer the feature was disabled in reverse. The effort is very choppy, almost as if I’m fighting the system to let me drive slowly. I’ll give it some time and see if I get better with experience.

All in all, a great upgrade! Thanks Tesla.


----------



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

I just got this update about a day ago and was excited for one pedal driving … then I remembered that as it gets colder my regen will be limited, and I wondered how badly this would affect my new favorite feature. Turns out it completely disables it. When I first got the update Hold was automatically selected, and then when the temperature dropped due to the arctic blast (that's just fun to say) the car wasn't stopping and when I checked the driving menu it was set to Roll and the Hold option was greyed out.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sraatc17 said:


> I just got this update about a day ago and was excited for one pedal driving … then I remembered that as it gets colder my regen will be limited, and I wondered how badly this would affect my new favorite feature. Turns out it completely disables it. When I first got the update Hold was automatically selected, and then when the temperature dropped due to the arctic blast (that's just fun to say) the car wasn't stopping and when I checked the driving menu it was set to Roll and the Hold option was greyed out.


If the setting is greyed out, that might be because the car wasn't in Park. Make sure it's in park and see if that let's you select it.

As for "hold" mode being set originally, I think that was a mistake on Tesla's part - they generally don't go changing options when they introduce a new feature like that, so I was quite surprised when everyone reported that it was already turned on. There may be some sequence of actions that would end up turning it off (changing your driver profile, rebooting the car, etc.). So that *could* explain why it is now back to roll mode.

But you could be correct as well - it just seems like a bad design decision to show a change in settings rather than just showing reduced regen as it normally does.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I couldn't wait to try this, but as already mentioned, the cold can minimize the effect, at highway speeds anyway. At lower speeds it seemed to work quite well. If we have a warm up, I'm sure it will work consistently. We can only hope - too early for this midwinter weather.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

gary in NY said:


> I couldn't wait to try this, but as already mentioned, the cold can minimize the effect, at highway speeds anyway. At lower speeds it seemed to work quite well. If we have a warm up, I'm sure it will work consistently. We can only hope - too early for this midwinter weather.


I'm not sure I understand. I haven't installed yet. (I could--I'm just waiting for the weekend for a feature that could change the way the car drives.) But my understanding of the Hold option is that it only changes how the car behaves below 5 mph or so. Is that wrong?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not really keen on this feature so far. Seems very variable and not as consistent as I'd like. I'm trying to get used to it, but sometimes it'll slow aggressively, sometimes not enough and I'll have to apply the brakes quite abruptly. Other times, it'll let me roll at like 1 MPH for about 5 feet then as soon as I roll to a stop, naturally, it'll put on brake hold. 

Just doesn't seem to be well calibrated. 

Temps here have been in the 40's. Regen is limited.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Temps here have been in the 40's. Regen is limited.


This ^^ definitely changed the regen behavior of my vehicle. It one pedal driving regen did still seem to kick in strong under 5 mph and bring the car to a stop. But highway speeds regen seems to function the same, and is less effective when regen is limited by temperature.


----------



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

garsh said:


> If the setting is greyed out, that might be because the car wasn't in Park. Make sure it's in park and see if that let's you select it.
> 
> As for "hold" mode being set originally, I think that was a mistake on Tesla's part - they generally don't go changing options when they introduce a new feature like that, so I was quite surprised when everyone reported that it was already turned on. There may be some sequence of actions that would end up turning it off (changing your driver profile, rebooting the car, etc.). So that *could* explain why it is now back to roll mode.
> 
> But you could be correct as well - it just seems like a bad design decision to show a change in settings rather than just showing reduced regen as it normally does.


Thanks Garsh you were absolutely correct. Turns ot hold mode was selected for my easy entry profile, but my personal driving profile was still intact and set to roll ... put the car in park and was able to select hold. It is great even with limited regen because of cold battery I was able to get pretty used to it in the course of my drive home.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

DocScott said:


> I'm not sure I understand. I haven't installed yet. (I could--I'm just waiting for the weekend for a feature that could change the way the car drives.) But my understanding of the Hold option is that it only changes how the car behaves below 5 mph or so. Is that wrong?


For those rare 5 MPH highways.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

DocScott said:


> I'm not sure I understand. I haven't installed yet. (I could--I'm just waiting for the weekend for a feature that could change the way the car drives.) But my understanding of the Hold option is that it only changes how the car behaves below 5 mph or so. Is that wrong?


The point is that if you have reduced regen at higher speeds you have to hit the brake to slow down when you're coming to a stop sign for instance and then you're not single pedal driving anymore. It ruins the experience.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I did a longer stop / go run with HOLD last night. Consists of about 4 miles of 20 MPH residential street with multiple stop signs, then some longer straight back roads followed by a few miles on 45 MPH 4 lane road with lights. 

1. I noticed a definite decrease in regen when slowing down from 40-60 mph to a stop. I came in hot to several stop signs / traffic signals and had to use the brake pedal. 

2. Regen from 30-down is inconsistent. Sometimes I can slow enough to stop smoothly, other times I will need to add brake because of 1 above, and sometimes the regen kicks in strongly enough to where i have to ADD pedal back in to not stop short. Weird. 

3. Car continues to feel "tight" when accelerating. 

Overall, I'm still on the fence with this. I went back to ROLL and did miss the one pedal driving.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

DocScott said:


> I'm not sure I understand. I haven't installed yet. (I could--I'm just waiting for the weekend for a feature that could change the way the car drives.) But my understanding of the Hold option is that it only changes how the car behaves below 5 mph or so. Is that wrong?


A little bit wrong, yes. Using the HOLD setting seems to increase the regen, most noticeable at lower speeds. I feel like this means speeds below 20 mph. I was seeing more regen during stop and go traffic than I was used to -- on a day when I had nearly a quarter of the bar dotted on the left (regen) side. It gently brought the car to a complete stop then engaged Hold.

In the winter we all need to maintain more awareness of what regen level we're getting at any given moment. It feels like this turns up the regen and we'll need to keep coordinating the pedal pressure for it. Maybe we should not expect the same rate of regeneration ever, and always adjust pedal pressure to meet current conditions.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AutopilotFan said:


> A little bit wrong, yes. Using the HOLD setting seems to increase the regen, most noticeable at lower speeds. I feel like this means speeds below 20 mph. I was seeing more regen during stop and go traffic than I was used to -- on a day when I had nearly a quarter of the bar dotted on the left (regen) side. It gently brought the car to a complete stop then engaged Hold.


That's strange. I've noticed no change in regen behavior above 5 mph.

Do you have regen set to standard or low?
I see that your vehicle is RWD. Mine is AWD. I wonder if any of these things makes a difference.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's strange. I've noticed no change in regen behavior above 5 mph.
> 
> Do you have regen set to standard or low?
> I see that your vehicle is RWD. Mine is AWD. I wonder if any of these things makes a difference.


Mine is AWD, non P, regen set to standard.

I definitely noticed less regen from 45-60.

Just turned it back to ROLL coming back from lunch and the regen was back at this speed (I have a big 60-10 deceleration pulling into my work complex, it's where I noticed the lack of regen at this speed yesterday).

I just got notice that the Scan My Tesla tool has shipped to me from Germany. Looking forward to getting it hooked up and seeing what the regen is ACTUALLY doing.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's strange. I've noticed no change in regen behavior above 5 mph.
> 
> Do you have regen set to standard or low?
> I see that your vehicle is RWD. Mine is AWD. I wonder if any of these things makes a difference.


I had regen set to Standard before. It was cold yesterday evening and I had reduced regen, but when I drove in stop and go traffic it didn't feel like it was reduced at all. Therefore I concluded that the HOLD setting was giving me more regen than I would have had before. I was so enjoying the one pedal driving that I didn't think to turn it off and check.

I don't know if RWD vs AWD makes a difference.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I've been using it exclusively the past couple days. It's awesome. I've been overly conservative and release the accelerator well in advance of where I want to stop and just slightly press the accelerator if I find the regenerative braking is going to stop me too far from the car in front of me (or stop sign/light). I've never driven a vehicle with single pedal mode, and I'm sure the regenerative breaking helped me prep for this, but everything worked naturally. No awkward stops or last second brakes needed.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I'm shocked that I can shift from fwd <> rev now without hitting the brake. Very nice.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

I was so giddy when I saw this come up in the release notes after I updated the car. We had a BMW i3 that would come to a complete stop on its own and I missed that quite a bit on the Tesla when I got it. It's such a small thing but it's really noticeable when you get used to driving that way and then you get a new car and it's gone. Thank you, Tesla!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm shocked that I can shift from fwd <> rev now without hitting the brake. Very nice.


I did that all the time when parking in roll mode too. You just need to keep your speeds low.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm shocked that I can shift from fwd <> rev now without hitting the brake. Very nice.


You've always been able to do that


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

motocoder said:


> For those rare 5 MPH highways.


"rare"? That's my commute home every day.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I'm not really keen on this feature so far. Seems very variable and not as consistent as I'd like. I'm trying to get used to it, but sometimes it'll slow aggressively, sometimes not enough and I'll have to apply the brakes quite abruptly. Other times, it'll let me roll at like 1 MPH for about 5 feet then as soon as I roll to a stop, naturally, it'll put on brake hold.
> 
> Just doesn't seem to be well calibrated.
> 
> Temps here have been in the 40's. Regen is limited.


My experience mirrors yours. With either Creep or Roll, I know I am going to need to move to the brake at some point, so I am prepared for that. With Hold, there have been a few times when I thought it would stop and it did not, forcing me to move to the brake quickly and aggressively. I am turning this off for the time being.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I love Hold mode, but not because of ordinary stops. I'm OK with using a little bit of brake in those circumstances, and it's easier to get it to stop where I want it to stop.

But it's a great feature on slopes. Before I got it, I was thinking of stop-and-go traffic on a hill, and it is, in fact, perfect for that. But now that I've had it a few days I realize there are also circumstances like pulling up to a parking gate where you have to reach for a ticket or whatever. Those circumstances are often on a bit of a slope, and there's often cars right behind you. Using the accelerator to inch forward to the perfect position for reaching out the window and then having the car just stop and stay stopped is much appreciated! And while I haven't used it in these situations yet, add drive-through ATMs, drive-through fast food, etc., and it's quite a handy feature.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

evannole said:


> My experience mirrors yours. With either Creep or Roll, I know I am going to need to move to the brake at some point, so I am prepared for that. With Hold, there have been a few times when I thought it would stop and it did not, forcing me to move to the brake quickly and aggressively. I am turning this off for the time being.


I feel like your expectation is a bit high for what the feature actually does. I personally just use it so I don't actually have to hit the brake when coming to a stop. I just let it roll a bit and it stops on its own. If you're going fast enough to where regen braking wasn't going to be enough to have almost stopped already, then you're going too fast for this feature to work.
Like I said earlier, after having a one-foot driving car in the BMW i3, this was something I really missed on the Model 3. I'd come to stop lights and regen braking would slow me all the way to ALMOST a stop and then it would keep rolling and it drove me nuts because I wasn't used to using the brake to come to a complete stop anymore.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> I feel like your expectation is a bit high for what the feature actually does. I personally just use it so I don't actually have to hit the brake when coming to a stop. I just let it roll a bit and it stops on its own. If you're going fast enough to where regen braking wasn't going to be enough to have almost stopped already, then you're going too fast for this feature to work.
> Like I said earlier, after having a one-foot driving car in the BMW i3, this was something I really missed on the Model 3. I'd come to stop lights and regen braking would slow me all the way to ALMOST a stop and then it would keep rolling and it drove me nuts because I wasn't used to using the brake to come to a complete stop anymore.


When did the i3 get one pedal driving? The car I drove maybe 18 months ago certainly didn't have it. Or maybe it wasn't enabled? The early production car I drove for a weekend definitely didn't have it.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> When did the i3 get one pedal driving? The car I drove maybe 18 months ago certainly didn't have it. Or maybe it wasn't enabled? The early production car I drove for a weekend definitely didn't have it.


It was a 2014. It would slow itself down with the regen braking (obviously) but unlike the Model 3 it would come to a complete stop without having to ever hit the brake. It was wonderful!


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've switched to hold and it took me 2-3 days to get used to. I like it better than having to always touch the brake for that last few mph to come to a complete stop.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Impressions after a few days of one pedal driver:
I love using the new feature at red lights and most intersections. It is also great in traffic. Hold mode will be my default mode moving forward. However, at many stop signs, I still end up putting my foot on the brake because it just takes a bit too long to come to a complete stop. This is also true at right turn on reds where there is a line of cars behind me and the intersection is clearly safe to turn right into.

Edit: grammar, typo


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Achooo said:


> Impressions after a few days of one pedal driver:
> I love using the new feature at red lights and most intersections. It is also great in traffic. Hold mode will be my default mode moving forward. However, at many stop signs, I still end up putting my foot on the brake because it just takes a bit too long to come to a complete stop. This is also true at right turn on reds where there is a line of cars behind me and the intersection is clearly safe to turn right into.
> 
> Edit: grammar, typo


Agreed. I love the way it works but it seems like it regens LESS when decelerating but feels like there's MORE drag when accelerating....odd.

I can't wait to get the dongle to test what's going on. I find myself turning the feature on, then off, then on, then off. Frustrating.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Achooo said:


> Impressions after a few days of one pedal driver:
> I love using the new feature at red lights and most intersections. It is also great in traffic. However, at many stop signs, I still end up putting my foot on the brake because it just takes a bit too long to come to a complete stop.


Complete stop? What's that?


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

I picked up my new Standard Plus today in Phoenix and just love the new regen to 0 mode. I had a Standard but it got totaled and I ordered a Plus to replace it so I had some experience with the regen down to 5 mph, but this new regen to 0 supprized me and I just love it, no more touching the brake pedal... and it HOLDs automatically - Great!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ok, so my dongle to show the stats hasn't gotten here yet. But Bjorn beat me to it and made a video.






But, I have a question. When he's doing his post-update slowdown tests, the front motor is showing negative torque while the battery is still showing positive voltage. Doesn't that mean that instead of regenning, the car is actually applying power to that motor spinning it in reverse to slow down? Or am I not understanding the metrics?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BluScreen said:


> Just to clarify, it appears as though this update doesn't actually affect regen minimum speed-- but rather drags the brake to smoothly transition to a stopped state when the accelerator is released.


JWardell performed some measurements to determine how one-pedal is working.



JWardell said:


> I also played around with new one pedal mode. Immediately apparent reversing out of my sloped driveway. It will apply a bit of power to hold the car in place, I think blend light brake, and after holding still for a second or two engage full brake pedal and display Hold. If anything I now notice I need to update my Hold state in 0x118 as it clearly means "foot is off the pedal so turn on the brake light even if we are barely slowing" not "stopped and engaging hold" as I previously thought. (I don't think that changed, I just hand't paid close enough attention.
> 
> Just some short bursts of forward and reverse in my driveway to watch the motor currents:
> View attachment 30501


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> JWardell performed some measurements to determine how one-pedal is working.


Very cool. I previously said elsewhere that based on Bjorn Nyland's testing that I thought the car was applying reverse motor torque to slow the car, not just regen. Looks like I'm right.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been enjoying the new one pedal driving for some time now, wow Tesla really nailed it! I suspected some kind of reverse torque was in play and it looks like Bjørn is right based on the Scan my Tesla app!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TrevP said:


> I've been enjoying the new one pedal driving for some time now, wow Tesla really nailed it! I suspected some kind of reverse torque was in play and it looks like Bjørn is right based on the Scan my Tesla app!


I like it but I find that it's a bit to inconsistent for my tastes when slowing from say 50-0.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Yes, I have confirmation every day with driving, especially as it gets colder where previously this car would just coast around without regen.
Hold option increases regen at slow speeds, and all the way to zero, and will apply power to reverse torque to slow to zero, in whatever direction is needed on hills. 
Really, this (along with the additional power boost) is Tesla finally dialing every nuance of control with the Model 3's new motors. The drivetrain has been in beta up til now!
So much better than last year, where even at freezing temperatures, I have SOME regen to slow down, where previously there was just nothing. (And yes, you can add more if you blast your heat...)


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I like it but I find that it's a bit to inconsistent for my tastes when slowing from say 50-0.


I put it back on last night and this morning and I just turned it off again. To me, decelerating from say 50 to a stop, it just doesn't produce enough regen to be smooth. Maybe I'm a late braker, but I always find myself having to use the brake pedal to stop. After over 25k of driving with regen in normal in what is now "roll" mode, I have a pretty good feel for where to let off to come to a stop and just have to apply the pedal the last 5 MPH. I feel like there is a lot less regen when stopping from that 50MPH range with "hold" mode than there is with "roll" mode and find myself coming up on stop signs with a lot more speed and having to use much more break from that speed. If I slow down from say 25, it feels pretty natural to do the true one pedal. Am I the only one?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I put it back on last night and this morning and I just turned it off again. To me, decelerating from say 50 to a stop, it just doesn't produce enough regen to be smooth. Maybe I'm a late braker, but I always find myself having to use the brake pedal to stop. After over 25k of driving with regen in normal in what is now "roll" mode, I have a pretty good feel for where to let off to come to a stop and just have to apply the pedal the last 5 MPH. I feel like there is a lot less regen when stopping from that 50MPH range with "hold" mode than there is with "roll" mode and find myself coming up on stop signs with a lot more speed and having to use much more break from that speed. If I slow down from say 25, it feels pretty natural to do the true one pedal. Am I the only one?


The regen seems identical to me from 50 down to about 5mph whether I'm in Hold or Roll mode. I only notice a difference in that last 5mph. And I do switch daily between the two modes. I gave up on Hold for backing down my steep driveway, so every morning I start out with my Roll profile and then put it in Park and switch to my Hold profile at the first red light.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

After multiple weeks, I love the regen to 0. Do I ever have to use my brake? Yes. But much less now. 

I don’t think it impacted feel of regen up at higher speeds.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I really want to get my dongle attached (lol) and start logging some data. Would be very interesting to quantify actual regen amounts from 50-0 in both modes and compare. Need to do that this weekend.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BluScreen said:


> Interesting that it applies reverse torque-- this makes me feel a little better about the setting. Still, I don't believe this is the whole picture. I can hear the brake dragging when inching forward/backwards.


JWardell mentions that too.


JWardell said:


> It will apply a bit of power to hold the car in place, I think *blend light brake*, and after holding still for a second or two engage full brake pedal and display Hold.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I put it back on last night and this morning and I just turned it off again. To me, decelerating from say 50 to a stop, it just doesn't produce enough regen to be smooth. Maybe I'm a late braker, but I always find myself having to use the brake pedal to stop. After over 25k of driving with regen in normal in what is now "roll" mode, I have a pretty good feel for where to let off to come to a stop and just have to apply the pedal the last 5 MPH. I feel like there is a lot less regen when stopping from that 50MPH range with "hold" mode than there is with "roll" mode and find myself coming up on stop signs with a lot more speed and having to use much more break from that speed. If I slow down from say 25, it feels pretty natural to do the true one pedal. Am I the only one?


No, you're not alone. And I am typically an early slower/coaster rather than a late braker, but I find the behavior of this feature too inconsistent for me to leave it switched on. At least with Creep or Roll, I know that I am going to have to apply the brake at some point and am therefore automatically ready to do so. There have been a couple of times with Hold that even when traveling at low speed, particularly on a downhill, it hasn't slowed as quickly as I would like and I have had to quickly switch to the brake myself to avoid running a stop sign or taking a turn too quickly. (This last bit is especially bothersome; with Creep or Roll, I can almost always take a right turn without even touching the brake, but several times I had to do so when on Hold, as the car didn't slow enough.)


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

I think some people are setting their expectations way too high. I'm finding this feature should be used just so you don't have to hit the brake at the very end of your slowing down to get to a complete stop. I'm having a hard time getting my head around those mentioning using this feature for a 50-0 deceleration. Even more so, those are saying its not decelerating quickly enough... What? It should be decelerating the same as it always has, it just happens to come to a complete stop now instead of rolling. 

Maybe my mindset is just different from others after having a car with this feature for a couple years in my BMW i3 before losing the feature when I got my Model 3. That was actually my one and only real complaint when I got it. "Why doesn't it come to a complete stop?" was something I posted less than a week on this forum actually.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

BluScreen said:


> Interesting that it applies reverse torque-- this makes me feel a little better about the setting. Still, I don't believe this is the whole picture. I can hear the brake dragging when inching forward/backwards.





garsh said:


> JWardell mentions that too.


I don't agree with my day-one statement after weeks of testing 
You will hear brakes drag and scratch a bit without any pressure on them when they are rusty, which is common for me in the morning especially if there was a bit of rain overnight.
Also several model 3s have broken brake pad retainer clips causing the pads to drag a bit again without any actual caliper pressure, so you will hear them drag especially after resting for a while. I know at least one of my wheel suffers from this as well.
From looking at the actual software, and weeks of testing in lots of situations (and especially with now subfreezing temps), I don't believe Tesla is doing any brake blending, still no brakes are applied until it is stopped and the Hold light comes on, or autopilot/TACC is braking for a vehicle in front. 
Place the side of your foot next to the brake pedal and you will feel it get pressed in in those situations.
Again, very easy to do simply adding motor torque in opposite direction to slow to a stop and hold it there.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> I think some people are setting their expectations way too high. I'm finding this feature should be used just so you don't have to hit the brake at the very end of your slowing down to get to a complete stop. I'm having a hard time getting my head around those mentioning using this feature for a 50-0 deceleration. Even more so, those are saying its not decelerating quickly enough... What? It should be decelerating the same as it always has, it just happens to come to a complete stop now instead of rolling.
> 
> Maybe my mindset is just different from others after having a car with this feature for a couple years in my BMW i3 before losing the feature when I got my Model 3. That was actually my one and only real complaint when I got it. "Why doesn't it come to a complete stop?" was something I posted less than a week on this forum actually.


Then you are mis-understanding what I'm saying. I'm saying it's NOT decelerating the same as it always has.

In driving this car for nearly 26k miles in what is now "roll" mode, I got used to a certain amount of regen deceleration. Using my 50-0 example, say I am traveling at 50 mph and a light turns red. I'm pretty attuned to where / how strongly i need to let off the go pedal to engage regen so that I can smoothly slow to the light, and then transition to the brakes for the full stop at under 10 mph.

With "hold" mode engaged, in the same scenario, I am constantly coming up on red lights and stop signs much faster than I would normally have, and actually have to use MORE brake and EARLIER than I would in "roll" mode, as I am traveling too fast. I'm having to brake much earlier than "just get it to stop under 10" because I'm coming in too hot. I feel that there is less or less consistent regen in this speed zone than before.

SO no, not setting expectations too high. As you said, I want it to behave like before, but just continue the slowing force under 10 MPH.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I don't agree with my day-one statement after weeks of testing
> You will hear brakes drag and scratch a bit without any pressure on them when they are rusty, which is common for me in the morning especially if there was a bit of rain overnight.
> Also several model 3s have broken brake pad retainer clips causing the pads to drag a bit again without any actual caliper pressure, so you will hear them drag especially after resting for a while. I know at least one of my wheel suffers from this as well.
> From looking at the actual software, and weeks of testing in lots of situations (and especially with now subfreezing temps), I don't believe Tesla is doing any brake blending, still no brakes are applied until it is stopped and the Hold light comes on, or autopilot/TACC is braking for a vehicle in front.
> ...


Yeah, and I bet that was the reason that I felt the car reverse backwards over that drainage ditch that I was stopping in the first day or two the feature went live. Now that we confirmed that the car applies negative torque, I must have been in the perfect situation for that negative torque to roll me backwards.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

JWardell said:


> You will hear brakes drag and scratch a bit without any pressure on them when they are rusty, which is common for me in the morning especially if there was a bit of rain overnight.


And similarly, often that rusty rotor squeal is only heard with slight brake pressure, but quiet without brakes applied. That's the scenario that's convinced me there's no brake blending until the car comes to a stop:

Morning rust on rotors.

Use summon at top of driveway, hear brake squeal as car stops.

Reverse down my steep driveway at 1-2 mph in Hold mode, I hear no brake squeal at all. Definite motor torque slowing me.

Lightly tap brake at bottom of driveway, hear brake squeal again.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> And similarly, often that rusty rotor squeal is only heard with slight brake pressure, but quiet without brakes applied. That's the scenario that's convinced me there's no brake blending until the car comes to a stop:
> 
> Morning rust on rotors.
> 
> ...


Nah, no need to apply brakes, even coasting in previous modes, or too cold with zero regen, or older cars, my rotors will rust enough to grind against pads without brake pressure.
Just add to the long list of reasons I wish I had a garage.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I got 36.2.4 on Friday night and it has made this work a LOT better for me. The regen is much more consistent and I can actually use it!


----------



## aresal (Apr 23, 2019)

Agree with @IPv6Freely, functionality as designed currently is meant to allow the car to come to a complete stop at slower speeds.

From my experience, relying on one-pedal braking at higher speeds assumes you can see a complete stop ahead of time. Therefore, it's not particularly useful on the FWY/HWY, but rather on city streets with stop lights/stop signs. When that happens you should slowly lift off the accelerator (I do about half way) to ease into the stop. With trial and error, I can go from 50mph to complete stop smoothly without pressing the brakes if I do this a quarter-mile away.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

aresal said:


> Agree with @IPv6Freely, functionality as designed currently is meant to allow the car to come to a complete stop at slower speeds.
> 
> From my experience, relying on one-pedal braking at higher speeds assumes you can see a complete stop ahead of time. Therefore, it's not particularly useful on the FWY/HWY, but rather on city streets with stop lights/stop signs. When that happens you should slowly lift off the accelerator (I do about half way) to ease into the stop. With trial and error, I can go from 50mph to complete stop smoothly without pressing the brakes if I do this a quarter-mile away.


That was generally how I drove anyway even on ICE cars, as far as stopping. I got *****ed at by friends when I first started driving about how abrupt my stops were as far as the ~5 down to 0 so I made a habit of letting off the brake as I was coming to a stop so it would be really smooth and then just hitting the brake once I was almost stopped just so it didn't keep rolling. This feature just lets me do that last little bit without actually touching the brake. Just letting my regen brakes slow me right down almost to a stop and then have the car keep rolling drove me nuts, after having the i3 that would come to a complete stop without hitting the brake. I'm so happy this feature was added!


----------

